# (Exclusive ICDL Material (Version 4



## eng_ahmed238 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
دي تاني مشاركة ليا في المنتدي واتمني من الله سبحانه وتعالي ان تكون مشاركتي الأولي قد نالت اعجابكم (وان كنت لا ابغي منها الا وجه الله الكريم) ودلوقتي وحصرياً اليكم منهج ال ICDL كاملاً سواء باللغتين العربية أوالانجليزية مش بس كده وكمان معاها امتحانات (قريباً سيتم رفع امتحانات محلولة) 
ملحوظة:
هذه النسخة من ال ICDL هي Version 4 وهي النسخة التي يتم تدريسها الآن من قبل منظمة Unisco أو Microsoft 
بالله عليكم لا تنسوني من الدعاء( أدعو لي بالهداية والتوفيق وحسن الخاتمة)

رابط النسخة بالغة العربية:
http://www.2xupload.de/file/b79d776cf32b6d00e750faeb66351e13/ICDL_Arabic.rar.html

رابط النسخة بالغة الانجليزية:
http://www.2xupload.de/file/5ee8182b20917dd562e2704706605173/ICDL_VER_4.0_english.rar.html


رابط الامتحانات:
http://www.2xupload.de/file/391d19836051c0a6048d2b40147ee414/Demo_Test.rar.html


----------



## ريزو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ريزو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وعبال باقية الحاجه:56:


----------



## ريزو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يابني انت محترم وخسرتك في البلد دي


----------



## amr1chemist (11 أكتوبر 2007)

i cannot download it any more? is ur site still working? plz activate it in case of being inactive


----------



## amr1chemist (11 أكتوبر 2007)

i cannot download it any more? is ur site still working? plz activate it in case of being inactive


----------



## fox21 (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
أرجو منك رفع الجزء الخاص بالإمتحانات مرة أخرى لأن الرابط يعطى رسالة خطا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (10 فبراير 2008)

i cannot download it 

من فضلك
ارفعهم ع اى موقع اخر


----------



## explorator (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك 

ولكن رابط الامتحانات لا يعمل ارجوا أن يتم رفعهم مرة اخرى او على موقع اخر


----------



## م/حسن جاد (1 مارس 2008)

ممكن رفع النسخ على موقع اخر غير هذا لان هذا لايعمل عندى


----------



## م/حسن جاد (1 مارس 2008)

او الارسال على ال***** eng_hassan_1 at hotmail


----------



## ARAB-HORSE (25 يوليو 2008)

*وصلات اضافية*

بعد اذن الكاتب
هذه وصلات اضافية للكورس
شرح الدورة باللغة العربية
http://rapidshare.com/files/57942726/icdl_Arabic.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26303238/icdl_arabic.rar
شرح الدورة باللغة الإنجليزية
http://rapidshare.com/files/57972825/ICDL_Materials.rar

شكل الامتحانات بالظبط
http://rapidshare.com/files/58001185/ICDL_Exams.rar
منقول
وعلى من يجد وصلات اخرى يضعها حتى تعم الفائده ان شاء الله


----------



## noor84 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you but it is not active now


----------



## emanflowers (4 أبريل 2010)

بعد تنزيله الرابط بالانجليزيه طلب كلمة مرور ماهى .؟؟؟؟؟
برجاء الرد لانى محتاجه ضرورى
وشكرا


----------

